# chuck roast recipes?



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

I just browned it in olive oil and tossed in onion slices and garlic. Should this be cooked in liquid like beef stock? I've never cooked one so any ideas would be much appreciated


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I usually braise chuck roasts. Brown it, add some liquid and what ever vegetables (usually pot roast here with onion, garlic, potatoes, carrots, mushrooms). You can add whatever you want plus a little liquid then slow cooked, covered seems to work well.


Here's a start for you:

http://allrecipes.com/Search/Recipes.aspx?WithTerm=chuck%20roast&SortBy=Rating&Direction=Descending


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

That's what I was thinking too. What is braising?


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Braising is browning it quick in hot oil. I do that then put it in the crock pot for a few hours with a bit of broth and vegies. Sometimes I leave out the potatoes and just boil them for mashed.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

SueMc said:


> I usually braise chuck roasts. Brown it, add some liquid and what ever vegetables (usually pot roast here with onion, garlic, potatoes, carrots, mushrooms). You can add whatever you want plus a little liquid then slow cooked, covered seems to work well.
> 
> 
> Here's a start for you:
> ...


That's how I cook them. Irresistible flavor and falling-apart tender. YUM!

ETA: Actually, I add enough liquid to reach 1/2 the depth of the roast. Usually by the time the roast is done, there's still enough liquid left to make to-die-for gravy.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

coat well with mortons nature seasonings seer/brown in a hot skillet
put it in a pan with onion and garlic add a half cup of apple cider and a half cup of water
toss in an over for 4 hour at 250 pull it out add tators carrots and celery toss back in the oven for another 2 hours .
if you have any left overs let me know I'll send my ten year old daughter over to take care of them . the girl will eat half a roast if you let her


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

PyroDon said:


> coat well with mortons nature seasonings seer/brown in a hot skillet
> put it in a pan with onion and garlic add a half cup of apple cider and a half cup of water
> toss in an over for 4 hour at 250 pull it out add tators carrots and celery toss back in the oven for another 2 hours .
> if you have any left overs let me know I'll send my ten year old daughter over to take care of them . the girl will eat half a roast if you let her


I've not cooked chuck with cider but the recipe looks like a keeper!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

We love our chuck roast here.

I brown it on all sides, then place it in a heavy pot with a beer, a bay leaf, a couple of tablespoons of gravy master, A good quality beef bouillon ( I like "Better than Bullion" brand in lieu of my English OXO cubes), some sauteed onion and black pepper.

Cover and put on low until it's fall apart tender.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

you can sub apple sauce if ya dont have cider .
first time I did it the wife couldnt figure out what Id done but she loved it . once I told her now she buys cider when ever she buys roasts


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

I like to use beef stock when cooking mine. Throw in more carrots and potatoes that you will actually eat and this will be the basis of a wonderful beef soup for the next day. Add mixed veggies of any kind along with a large can of tomato sauce and you will love it.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Chuck roast with all the veggies was a Sunday supper staple when I was growing up.

Season the roast with salt & pepper & garlic powder. Be liberal with the pepper. Brown the roast in a little oil using a dutch oven. Add a big sweet onion, sliced into rings. Carrots & Celery. Cut up a green cabbage into wedges. Place the cabbage on top of all the rest of the ingredients. 
Mix up a can of cream of whatever soup you have with a can of water. Pour over the whole mix. 

Bake at 350ÂºF for about an hour and a half.

this is some goooooood eatin'! :grin:


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Either Dear Abby or Ann Landers (can't remember who) recommended a cup of strong black coffee in the pot roast.

I gotta tell you, it's good and you get really nice dark gravy.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I cook mine in the Crockpot with a little water. I usually just salt and pepper it and put a pkg. of dry onion soup over the top of the roast. You can put potatoes and carrots on the bottom layer and you have a meal.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

This is how we like to fix a chuck roast: Salt and pepper it, sear it, then pour in red wine like burgundy or merlot halfway up the meat. If you are shy about the wine, just use one cup and the rest water or beef broth. Add crushed garlic and a bay leaf. And a sprig of fresh thyme if you have it. Cover the pot and let the roast gently simmer on low for about an hour, then add carrots, onion and a little celery and simmer until they are tender. You can also chunk up your potatoes and put them in with the carrots, but I much prefer them mashed on the side because the liquid from this makes such delectable gravy.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

The one with beer gravy sounds good. I brown mine then cook in slow cooker with onion , red wine , beef broth and a little tomatoe paste, 6 hrs high or 8 hrs low Put veggies in half way through.


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

Pepperoncini Pot Roast

1 (3 lb) beef chuck roast
2 T garlic, minced
1 (16 oz) jar sliced pepperocini peppers or hot pepper rings

To a crockpot add the roast, garlic, and the jar of pepperoncini peppers with their liquid. Cook on low for 6-12 hours. Prior to serving, remove any fat and fork-shred the meat. 
Serve on French rolls or Hoagie buns. 

or 

Easy Chuck Roast

3-5 lbs chuck roast, trimmed
4 T A-1 Sauce
2 (10.75 oz) cans condensed cream of mushroom soup
2 envelopes onion soup mix
2 (14.5 oz) cans cut green beans, drained
potatoes, cut in large cubes
carrots, cut in 1â pieces

Place the chuck roast in a foil-lined roasting pan. Blend together the A-1, mushroom soup, and onion soup mix. Pour over the roast. Surround with vegetables. Bake at 350 degrees for 2 Â½ - 3 hours. 

âEasy all-in-one meal. If you like your gravy a little thinner, add the liquid from one of the cans of green beans or a little red wine. I like to make this in a disposable pan to deliver to families that might need a meal dropped off; everything in one pot. You could make this in a crock pot on high for 3-4 hours or low for 8-9 hours. Consider mincing it all together for a pot pie the next day or recycle into a shepherdâs pie. I like to make this for a when I need to take a meal to someone ill. You can easily bake two, one for your family, and one for another. Then it's an all-in-one meal for them."


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

I just put the roast in the dutch oven, pour the contents of an onion soup mix (dry) on top (or minced onions and beef bullion) add a can or two of cream of mushroom soup undiluted depending on the size of the roast (I cook for 7 its a big roast) and a can of coke or pepsi... put on the lid and put it in a 350 degree oven till it smells done... usually an hour and a half or so... no peeking! Cooks up fork tender with gravy already made... my kids love this.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Put in sheet cake type pan. Sprinkle with beef soup base, dried onion, garlic, black pepper--sometimes an envelope of brown gravy mix or homemade mix. Add a couple cups water. Cover tightly with aluminum foil. Bake all afternoon is low oven--around 300. When meat is tender, add vegetables of choice. I like onions, carrots, & potatoes. Thicken juice for gravy--if you've added gravy mis it may already be thick enough. 

Also do a crock pot version of same type of thing but we like the oven cooked best.

You can make great "hash" from the leftovers. Chop meat, carrots & potatoes fairly fine & season with quite a bit of sage & black pepper & add as much gravy as you like. Learned this from my MIL and everyone likes it.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Sear it in dutch oven on top of stove, add a cup of water and 2 apples sliced. turn once half way through, cook until fall apart tender, thicken gravy with flour, slice roast, put on sourdough toast, salt and pepper to taste, add gravy on top. Hot, open face, roast beef sandwiches....James


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

My dad would sometimes skip church and when we'd come home he had dinner in the oven...His roast was the best.
He'd season and brown it then make up a cooking sauce that had spices, worchestershire sauce, tomato sauce, and vinegar, he'd then pour that over onions, carrots, potatoes and the roast.
He found the recipe in a Playboy cookbook...hmmm, I wonder if I have that book or did my sister take it?
I'm gonna go look for it...


----------

